# Beef Tenderloin scraps



## leftfootar (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I need some help. The restaurant I currently work in does filet mignon, but does sell center cut filets, it uses pieces. I would like to go to center cut, but i need some options on how to use the head and tail pieces. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Stroganoff.  Kabob.  Tartare.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Tenderloin burger or just use the grind meat in another dish. You can virtually grind the entire chain this way and loss is minimal.

Lower food cost, Higher quality product = No brainer.

Dave


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

I make sliders out of the bigger sections (3 for 9.95) and quesadillas (10.95)  out of the chain.  Just skin out the silver skin.  By the time I am done, they have paid for the entire tenderloin so my double cuts and petites steaks cost me nothing.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I used the leftover Tenderloin for Beef Medallions Bearnaise and also like BDL said Kabobs. They use to sell Beef Tenderloin ends and pcs at one time. At home I use it for Stew, Beef tips, Stroganoff, Fajitas, Tacos, Hot Wok Stir fry, pepper steak, and so on.......................ChefBillyB


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

This bald guy likes to make tartar first, then grind up whatever is left to add to burgers or quesidillas, super high %age yield


----------



## phil hall (Apr 21, 2015)

The restaurant I work at produces scraps from both NY strip and tender loin. It's my job to create upscale specials for these cast-off but beautiful pieces of beef. Here's a small list of entrees.

Beef Stroganoff with a truffle cream sauce.

Polynesian beef stir fry with pineapple-orange sauce.

Assorted colored sliced beets and steak salad with blue cheese crumbles.

Chili Colorado with caramelized onions over Polenta.

Beef tips in penne pasta with gorgonzola sauce.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

I like the Swedish classic "Biff Rydberg".
Diced tenderloin, pan fried potato and onion served with a raw egg yolk and a sauce of creme fraiche and French mustard.


----------

